# Honey Nut Cheerios?



## TXMissy (Aug 19, 2021)

I got some goat treats from my local feed store. My goats could care less. I gave them some cheerios and it was like goat crack! So, I just want to make sure either kind of Cheerios is okay to use as a treat for my goats. 
Thoughts?


----------



## animalmom (Aug 19, 2021)

Treats in limit quantities.  You will be surprised at how adept goats are to give you the "OMG I'm starving" look if you even think about giving them a treat.

Mine love raisins.  Other folks use animal crackers.  Again, limit the number of treats.


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 19, 2021)

animalmom said:


> Treats in limit quantities.  You will be surprised at how adept goats are to give you the "OMG I'm starving" look if you even think about giving them a treat.
> 
> Mine love raisins.  Other folks use animal crackers.  Again, limit the number of treats.


Thanks! I was going to use them when my gradbabies come over.


----------



## Kristie (Aug 25, 2021)

My girls (ND) love tortilla chips and animal crackers. But I've also found healthier options they love to: bell peppers and strawberries. They don't get treats often, but when I need them to stand still for something or when my granddaughter comes to visit, treats come in very handy.

A neighbor's goats got loose one day and I used the crinkling of the tortilla chip bag to get them close enough to me to leash them. Then they got the actually chips when they were back in their yard.

Also, the only manufactured goat treats my girls like are PetAg Goat Snax in Banana Ginger. Everything else they turn their nose up. LOL


TXMissy said:


> I got some goat treats from my local feed store. My goats could care less. I gave them some cheerios and it was like goat crack! So, I just want to make sure either kind of Cheerios is okay to use as a treat for my goats.
> Thoughts?


----------



## rachels.haven (Aug 25, 2021)

Honey nut Cheerios are fine as treats.    don't let them rob you blind or eat you out of house and home.


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 25, 2021)

Kristie said:


> My girls (ND) love tortilla chips and animal crackers. But I've also found healthier options they love to: bell peppers and strawberries. They don't get treats often, but when I need them to stand still for something or when my granddaughter comes to visit, treats come in very handy.
> 
> A neighbor's goats got loose one day and I used the crinkling of the tortilla chip bag to get them close enough to me to leash them. Then they got the actually chips when they were back in their yard.
> 
> Also, the only manufactured goat treats my girls like are PetAg Goat Snax in Banana Ginger. Everything else they turn their nose up. LOL


I tried giving mine some strawberries.  They were not interested.  I found cherrios work well. They only get it when my grandkids come over. Today was the first time the goats got to meet the grandkids and the goats were afraid of them lol. Of course  when the cheerios came out they were willing to risk it. The bellies won over the fear.


----------



## Kristie (Aug 25, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> I tried giving mine some strawberries.  They were not interested.  I found cherrios work well. They only get it when my grandkids come over. Today was the first time the goats got to meet the grandkids and the goats were afraid of them lol. Of course  when the cheerios came out they were willing to risk it. The bellies won over the fear.


HAHA! Treats win every time. And I should clarify -- one girl like the strawberry tops, the other girl likes the actual berries. But then again, she will eat almost ANYTHING.


----------



## TXMissy (Aug 25, 2021)

Kristie said:


> HAHA! Treats win every time. And I should clarify -- one girl like the strawberry tops, the other girl likes the actual berries. But then again, she will eat almost ANYTHING.


I heard goats will eat anything but that is not the case with mine. They are picky about what they eat. I was hoping we would not need to weed eat or mow but they aren't really eating much. They don't like our weeds lol


----------

